# First Grow- Lowryder #2



## jcb9134 (May 20, 2008)

Started germinating 4 of the 10 seeds that i recieved on April 22 using the paper towel method, and then moved the seeds into peat pellets after they cracked on the second day. on the third day, 2 sprouted (first picture) and after a few more days the other two poped up. i then transplanted the seedlings into 4 inch pots using MG potting soil. i know this could have been a mistake but didn't think much of it at the time and had the soil on hand. i placed the seedlings under a 4ft flourescent shop light that i used for all my vegi seedlings(yes i do grow other things ) and repotted them again into half-gallon containers when i saw a root coming from the bottom about 2 weeks later. after another week i began noticing a skunky smell so i decided to move them outside in a well hidden spot with no noticable traffic, inside a thicket of poison ivy and blackberry bushes, luckily enough i don't get a reaction to it but it might deter anyone from walking near the area. i put the plants in the ground with the plants still in the half gallon pots, because i wanted to keep the plants as small as possible. after another week it seems to be about the same size as when i put them outside except that they are now getting a bit tall like they are stretching for light, I might have to move them but really dont want to. because unfortionatly I don't have many spots to choose from that are so well hidden from peeping eyes. the spot is on the western edge of a forest and there are no trees directly above them but there are some on the eastern side. any suggestions? also I started using floranova bloom(using the seedling formula sice the MG mix already has nutes in it) after the 3rd week, as suggested by Dr. joint's guide to growing lowryders, I also just started using superthrive after seeing some of the other lowrdyers being grown. i might be over feeding the plants but it show no sights of burning and might be getting over watered (its been raining every other day). any suggestions on making them grow faster because my plants seem to be way behind compared to other people's lowryders. by the way the purpose of this grow is basically for seed but having a little bud wouldn't hurt i do plan on using a hydro system after getting my own house, testing my homemade system with tomatos right now before using it on the more precious plants. the last picture is from a 5 days ago had a hail storm that lasted 5 seconds with marble sized hail. only had a little leaf damage but making a comeback, the other 3 plants were inside at the time and were saved from damage, will post newer pics tomarrow.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 20, 2008)

Hey..Hey..welcome My Friend to a Great site to learn, and share glad to have you..Please read site rules and Keep M GREEN.


----------



## jcb9134 (May 20, 2008)

the first pic is from the plant that was first set out, it stretched quite a bit and is about 10'' tall while the others are 5-6'' tall. i just moved it next to another plant on the edge of the forest which is a spot that seems to get more light(but its mostly indirect light ) and you can see the diffrence in height between the two(second pic). the last two pics are from another spot where i have my other two plants this spot doesn't get as much light as the other area, could this be why the leaves are raised up? all plants are about 3 weeks 5 days old since I started germinating the seed, do these seem small for their age? i still haven't seen any male or female parts yet (do remember these are autoflowering plants).


----------



## jcb9134 (May 25, 2008)

the plants seem to be stretching a bit more, still no sign of flowers. all plant are now about 12 inches except for one that is about 18 in.:watchplant: this plant seems that it just wont stop stretching no mater where i move it. wish i could put it indoors, anyways heres some pics anyone who has some experience with lowryders got any tips for me? i am going to try and cut away some of the plants that might be blocking some light next time i go out.


----------



## lorenzo (May 25, 2008)

Hey man, can't wait to see how this grow will end, because I have never saw LR2's outside. Good luck and keep it up!:headbang:


----------



## FruityBud (May 26, 2008)

Best of luck with your grow man, i'm doing a Lowryder 2 grow aswell, im 3 weeks and 6 days from seed now and i can see 2 females already. All 10 are outside in pots.


----------



## jcb9134 (May 28, 2008)

my plants just started to flower, i have 3 females out of the 4 plants so far and im waiting to see if i can get a male. i worried that i won't because males usually show sex earlierholysheep: . but on the bright side i might get 4 nice gals to smoke, although this grow was origionally for seed.
the first pic is of my unknown plant, and the stretching plant on the right which has what i see to be the most developed flower because it has lots of white pistils on top of the plant which is in the second pic but cant really see too well because its a camera on my cell. and the third pic is of my other two ladies in another spot, they dont have as many pistils as the first but can definately tell that they are girls.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 28, 2008)

Nice looking ladies. I just ordered a pack of these a couple days ago.


----------



## jcb9134 (Jun 1, 2008)

the buds are growing quick, still haven't determined the sex of one of the plants, but looks like its going to be female from the shape of the plant. heres a few more pics, cant believe that they had nothin but a few hairs 3 days ago.


----------



## jcb9134 (Jun 3, 2008)

just confirmed that the last of the 4 plants was a female so that kinda bums me out seeing that i wanted to breed them for seed but oh well just means that i get more bud. i also fertilized them with some flora nova bloom(used 1/4 teaspoon per .5 liter bottle of water, is this too much since the plants are in MG potting mix that already has ferts in it?) and a drop of superthrive. it has been raining alot lately so im hoping the MG nutes has been leached out but i gues this is probly unlikely since its time release aimed at lasting for 3 months. will start posting pics every week, was goin to post some today but it was so bright that the plants looked like a blur. i also recently started to see bugs on my plants, one type looks like a small black round beetle and the other are long and skiny bugs that look like a sucker type, if i start to see and damage to the plant i plan on spraying with safer 3-in-1 which is a insecticidal soap and sulfur mix for bugs and diseases. any suggestions?


----------



## jcb9134 (Jun 6, 2008)

heres a pic from today(my biggest girl) will get more soon, sorry about glare will start taking pics in the evening or try to at least.


----------



## jcb9134 (Jun 9, 2008)

heres some pics of the buds, fertilized with some more floranova bloom and a bit of superthrive today and took this pic while i was out there.  plants are looking great despite the high heat and little rain  alot of my other plants are wilted no matter how much water i give them.


----------



## risktaker27 (Jun 9, 2008)

nice plants havent seen to maney lowryder grows outside but they look good so far i cant wait till im able to grow my lowryders.keep up the good work and keep the pics coming


----------



## jcb9134 (Jun 13, 2008)

went out to my plants again today (go about twice a week) and found a large number of small trichomes on one of my plants (the one that stretched alot at the beginning)=) so i decieded to go ahead and put up some more pics to celebrate. forgot to take a pic of the top of the plant with trichs, but got a side view(first pic), and a pic of the other plant that only had a few(4th pic)


----------



## jcb9134 (Jun 16, 2008)

well its been about 2 weeks since the start of flowering, and took a bunch of pics. all plants have at least some trichomes, but 2 of the 4 have much bigger flowers compared to the other 2. took a bunch of pics of the plant with the biggest flowers=). I also noticed that there are some small holes in the leafs of my largest plant, and some small black things that look like insect droppings on the leafs. but i think that the droppings came from some insects that were eating some blackberry plants right next to the girls. but still not sure what these holes on top of the leaf are(first pic).anyone got any ideas? haven't seen many bugs on my plants recently so im wondering what it could be.


----------



## jcb9134 (Jun 16, 2008)

only a month away from harvest since lowryders are supposed to finish flowering in 5-6 weeks. hoping that these get mich bigger.=)


----------



## jcb9134 (Jun 23, 2008)

ok well its the 3rd week and some of the lower leaves are begining to turn yellow and die, not sure if its from too much nutes or if its from the plant nearing its end. anyway heres a bunch of pics, one is really starting to become frosty .


----------



## risktaker27 (Jun 23, 2008)

the only thing i can say way they havent got much bigger or fuller is ther outside if they were under 24/0 hrs of light a day then you would see much diffrence well hope that helps some


----------



## jcb9134 (Jun 29, 2008)

its the 4th week since i started noticing flowers and decided to check the trichomes with a microcrope that i got about many years ago but problem is it starts at 100x and cant see the color of the triches because everything is dark and can also only see the edge of the leaf. any sugestions on a good microscope or a way to see the triches on top of the leaf using the microscope i got? any way heres a few pics


----------



## jcb9134 (Jun 30, 2008)

yeah unfortionately i dont have the luxury of being able to grow inside this why i planned when i started growing so that it would flower in the longest days of summer, would also helped if i could have planted on a area with southern exposure of light but had to work with what i got...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice going my friend..keep us posted and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## risktaker27 (Jul 1, 2008)

this is your first grow outside? if so the baby girls look sweet so far kep up the good work and keep us updated


----------



## Melissa (Jul 1, 2008)

*looking good :48:but my lr2 outside is taking a lot longer than the 5 -6 weeks flowering period so you may have a little longer to wait 
good luck eace:*


----------



## jcb9134 (Jul 1, 2008)

risktaker this is my very first grow haven't done any grow as far as mj is concerned till now also just started a 2nd grow with some white widow seeds i just got(only planted one) set up a huge grow room but only growing hydro lettice atm bc of people im living with start plants indoor till they start to smell(2-3 weeks).

oh and thanks for the tip melissa will get a microscope that works and try to check triches, i think i might be getting close to harvest because the buds are swelling and the pistils have turned brown..wont be sure till i can check the trichs


----------



## risktaker27 (Jul 1, 2008)

sweet looks good man soon as my wife finds my camra i can start getting new pics of my new grow.the 'lowryder2  ' stealth fridge Grow:headbang2:


----------



## Thorn (Jul 2, 2008)

nice grow buddy, I have 2 budding lr2s going right now, one is under cfls 18/6 the other is outside. There almost 8 weeks old and i wanna try and leave them to go to about 10 weeks at least. the jewellers loupes 30X are great and easy to take with you outdoors.


----------



## jcb9134 (Jul 3, 2008)

where can i find one of those loops, i got a rock shop near my house maybe there? dont want to order 1 online bc it might take too long,


----------



## jibba069 (Jul 3, 2008)

If you have a radio shack around you they have them there. Mine only cost 20.00 bucks and it 60 to 100x. works well 2 aaa batteries for the light and you are good to go..


----------



## jibba069 (Jul 3, 2008)

Its not a jewelers loop just a hand held micro scope.


----------



## Thorn (Jul 4, 2008)

a jewellers loupe you can get on ebay pretty cheap, just type it in on there  they are usually 30X


----------



## Old Hippie (Jul 4, 2008)

Good Work Dude! Stay high and safe:48: 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=271996


----------



## siegalsmoker (Jul 4, 2008)

Good lookin grow homie.. Keep up the good work.. Smoke good!


----------



## jcb9134 (Jul 6, 2008)

well its been 5 weeks since the start of flowering and finally went and got the 60x-100x microscope from radio shack and it works great  i took small samples from the trim leaves today from 3 parts of each plant( 1 from top, 1 from the buds attached to the middle node and 1 from the bottom most bud) here are the results:
plant 1: mostly clear with a few cloudy(this was the very last to flower and show sex but now has the biggest bud)
plant 2: 25% cloudy and the rest clear with 1 or 2 amber(this was the first to flower)
plant 3: 60% cloudy 40% clear with another sample having 60% cloudy 10% clear and 30% begining to amber( this was the 2nd plant to flower and has tied with plant 2 on the largest bud)
plant 4: 10% cloudy 90% clear with a few random amber (3rd to flower with smallest bud might have mixed the ratio up might be 90% cloudy)

i stopped giving nutes and just letting the rain water the plants, anyone got an idea on how long its gonna take for these plants to get 50/50 amber/cloudy to 80% amber?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow, everything is looking GREEN!


----------



## risktaker27 (Jul 8, 2008)

Looking  good man


----------



## jcb9134 (Jul 15, 2008)

ok its the 6th week and i checked the trichs again today, a large number of the clear triches have turned cloudy but there are sill a large number that are clear and even a few newer triches that started without any tops. but on plant number 4, the plant on the right side from 2nd to last pic that was 3rd to flower had a sample that was about 50-70% amber but the other samples were either cloudy or clear... heres a pic through a 15x magnifier couldnt use my microscope with the camera. i also planted my white widow with them since it got its 3rd set of leaves pic of that one with my 2nd grow link.


----------



## Thorn (Jul 15, 2008)

wow they look amazing, as its your first grow, why don't you try letting the plants go to different stages, like harvesting them a week apart and see which smoke you like best. The more amber the more it will be couch lock, the more clear the more it will be giggly high


----------



## thebest (Jul 15, 2008)

very nice man, best of luck to you


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 15, 2008)

Award winning pictures.


----------



## jcb9134 (Jul 16, 2008)

thanks for the tip thorn im actually thinking about harvesting 1 plant every 3 or 4 days since ive got 4 plants and adding a month would probly be a bit much for lowryders. i plan on making a strealth dry box with a carbon filter and fan on a timer with a hydrometer to keep humidity in check. thinking about running the fan for 15 min or longer every hour for the first few days then decrease time as humidity drops. is this ok i heard somewhere that dry boxes can decrease potency but i wonder if its ok if i dry it slower by using a timer instead of keeping fan on all the time. also the fan moves only 28.68CFM


----------



## Thorn (Jul 16, 2008)

sounds fine to me! My dry box consists of a small cardboard box with a hole at 2 sides for aiflow, and, depending on how quick i want it, a dry pack.


----------



## jcb9134 (Jul 18, 2008)

just finished making my drying box and testing it with about a pound of basil and some rosemary lets see if my DIY carbon filters work=)


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow man, GREAT grow, I love outdoor plants. More dense from more lumens and also more uv for more potency and also more yeild.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks Great just don't cut down to quick PATIENCE my friend


----------



## jcb9134 (Jul 19, 2008)

Its a week over the supposed flower date any only one plant looked ready at least i hope it was. since it looked ready i harvested the first plant today, it was the smallest of all four but had the most amber triches of all the plants. i put them in my drying box that keeps about 60-70% RH. i was going to harvest the plant right next to it because all the fan leaves were almost yellow but didn't because i hadn't checked the triches on that one yet. i just got done doing that and the triches are still clear/cloudy with only a few amber on the samples i took. also on one of my plants the top bud trim leaves are turning yellow but the triches are still cloudy/clear. anyway heres some pics... also one plant has a few tips of trim leaves turning purple.


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks good my friend! Let us no how she smokes!


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah man were interested. *Stop back soon!*


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Jul 20, 2008)

A lot of the auto strains need a little more time than what they say the plant will be ready. Thats just what i have learned in my grows with the Lowryder. A lot depends on the growing condition with yours outside that should help speeds it along.
Give Us A Smoke Report


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 20, 2008)

Sweet looking colas. How did they taste?


----------



## jcb9134 (Jul 20, 2008)

will let you know how they smoke in about a week or so, thinking of letting my other plants go another week or two, many of the triches on the other plants dont have many if any amber.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 21, 2008)

They are going to taste good when harvest comes. lol


----------



## thebest (Jul 21, 2008)

Plants are looking like they are going to smoke you up well. haha good grow man good grow.


----------



## Old Hippie (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice Plants!


----------



## jcb9134 (Jul 26, 2008)

went out today and decided to go ahead and harvest the remaining 3 plants based just on the looks of the bud and fan leaves. all the fan leaves were almost dead or completely yellow, and some of the trim leaves were turning yellow/brown. the first plant that i harvested was finally dry enough to smoke and i have to say that it surprised me a little because i expected it to be harsh and not very tasty since it hasn't been cured but the smoke had a hint of green apple flavor and was very fruity and only slightly harsh. got about 2 grams dry off first plant and the buds were very fluffy but these are much bigger and more compact heres some pics right before harvest and after.


----------



## jcb9134 (Aug 4, 2008)

buds just got finished drying for the most part, putting them in jars this saturday after a week in a paper bag. for all 4 plants i got only a little more than 14 grams. can't say its too horrible considering i put them in 1/2 gallon pots with limited sunlight. but i have to say this is the best bud ive seen crystal wise and gets me high with only 2 good tokes off a bong, can't wait to see what my white widow looks like in a few months(hope its a girl). i think alot of the street stuff changes hands so many times that most bud loses a great deal of the triches.


----------



## sportcardiva (Aug 5, 2008)

wow nice looks like that is going to be a nice smoke


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Looking good buddie.


----------



## Ethan-2.6- (Aug 7, 2008)

gj man. Enjoy that. Smoke report!


----------



## Thorn (Aug 7, 2008)

looks like a great little harvest! Let us know how she smokes


----------



## jcb9134 (Aug 8, 2008)

thorn its a great smoke and very fruity with a hint of green apple, but might have let them go a bit too long, the effects are severe couch lock/heavy feel to it=) perfect for smoking before going to bed.


----------



## thebest (Aug 8, 2008)

jcb9134 said:
			
		

> thorn its a great smoke and very fruity with a hint of green apple, but might have let them go a bit too long, the effects are severe couch lock/heavy feel to it=) perfect for smoking before going to bed.


I wish I had some of that right now than. Cant sleep, and having no weed makes this task of falling asleep much harder:hubba:  lol time to hit the:bong1:  of what ever i can scrounge untill tomorrow!


----------



## Thorn (Aug 8, 2008)

jcb sounds good though, glad your happy with it  How old were they at harvest? I have an LR2 right now that is 7 weeks old and is already showing amber trichs. She's not very big but i'm thinking she might well be done soon! My last LR2 went to 10 weeks and was a very mild smoke :S strange

thebest oh don't we just know it. we've not had a smoke for far too long and it makes sleep become a chore!


----------



## jcb9134 (Aug 12, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> jcb sounds good though, glad your happy with it  How old were they at harvest? I have an LR2 right now that is 7 weeks old and is already showing amber trichs. She's not very big but i'm thinking she might well be done soon! My last LR2 went to 10 weeks and was a very mild smoke :S strange
> 
> thebest oh don't we just know it. we've not had a smoke for far too long and it makes sleep become a chore!


 
took them 13.5 weeks from seed to harvest which was alot longer than i expected but they were growing in less than perfect conditions(mostly due to low light) but will live and learn and hope for a better harvest next time=)


----------

